# FM catfish league



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

anyone interested in getting a weekly or bimonthly catfish league going?

grand forks has one and it would be cool if we could get one going in the FM area.

let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

I'm really busy this summer, but live right off of the Sheyenne, so I could possibly give it a try. I'm itching to go chase Cats.


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

ya im thinkin it probably wont work out, there just isnt enough people taking advantage of the awesome catfishing in the Red :eyeroll:

oh well more cats for me, and im goin for the state record this summer. watch for me in the paper :beer:


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

I plan on giving the Red and it's offspring some attention this weekend, hopefully I'll have a good report. Least we can do is grab some beer, drop a line and make it an unofficial league later this summer.


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

heh ya. im gona wait a few weekends til i fish it. its too muddy everywhere that i wanna go fishing from shore and my boats still down at my lake


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Id be interested and i know there would be about 3 more from work that would be intererested


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

ive got like 10 friends that i go catfishing with as well


----------

